# Well hell, is this mold?



## papakevin (Jul 9, 2015)

We have a bathroom in our basement which gets very little use. Haven't been in it for a few weeks and found this tonight. (See photo.)

It has been raining heavy the last couple weeks, but there are no known water leaks or moisture issues. My questions:

1) is this mold or mildew?
2) best way to clean?
3) do I need to remove drywall?

Thanks. View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436499880.405164.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436499898.778564.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2015)

There are all kind of products for cleaning it up, you can find a good list on the google.
https://www.cleanipedia.com/gb/house-exterior/how-to-remove-mould-and-mildew-from-walls
If the surface is damaged or the drywall is wet or soft it sould be removed.

It the toilet tank lined with foam and is it an inch away from the wall?


----------



## DFBonnett (Jul 10, 2015)

It's just some condensation from the tank that ran down the wall and formed some mildew. Clean with a 25% bleach/water solution, let sit for an hour, then wipe dry. If the drywall is firm it's fine.


----------



## papakevin (Jul 10, 2015)

Best news I have heard today!!

I will check the tank, but doubt there's any foam and doubt the tank is 1" away from the wall.  Will follow up with an update after I've checked this out tonight.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2015)

I had a house with an old uninsulted tank, to close to the wall and I was fixing a mess just like that about 3 times a year, I couldn't aford a new toilet with one that was designed to fix the spacing so as it was a non bearing wall I went in and made that part of the wall a little thinner by about an inch to allow the air to go behind. Then a couple years later I got a grant to pay for a new low flush model then I paid the extra to get one that would move it away from the wall.


----------



## joecaption (Jul 10, 2015)

Loosen the bowl bolts and pull it out away from the wall.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2015)

Most toilets need rough in at 12 from finshed wall to center of flange, you can find  some that work with only 10"


----------



## papakevin (Jul 10, 2015)

I would love to install one of those new chair height toilets, but afraid I will run into some issues. The previous home owner finished out the basement and installed the tile flooring in the bathroom.  It appears he grouted around the toilet while in place. (Photo attached.)  Guessing if I go and start to pull it up, it will be a bigger deal than I want to deal with. Grrr...
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436582135.379417.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2015)

So he didn't remove the toilet when he tiled. The bowl will always come out in peices but then you would have to match the tile. I woulde be easy enough to chip the grout out around the toilet.


----------



## havasu (Jul 17, 2015)

Some of the Kohler brand toilets have a wide base which would cover most of that unsightly grout.


----------



## DanielThomas (Jun 27, 2016)

Be carefull with mold, nothing to mess around with. We had black mold in my old apartment around a year ago, and now my roommate still has symptoms to this day. Always stuffed up. It's awful. Take precautions!


----------



## chrisn (Jun 28, 2016)

papakevin said:


> I would love to install one of those new chair height toilets, but afraid I will run into some issues. The previous home owner finished out the basement and installed the tile flooring in the bathroom.  It appears he grouted around the toilet while in place. (Photo attached.)  Guessing if I go and start to pull it up, it will be a bigger deal than I want to deal with. Grrr...
> View attachment 9447



Typical workmanship these days, that tile setter should be removed from the gene pool.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 29, 2016)

A small floor or desk fan, placed aiming at the tank and set to low speed and always on will get you through the hot summer months when the tank sweats. 
also creates a pleasant breeze when sitting on the throne


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Get  a new larger base toilet and float it over the top of the tiles ensuring correctly set and properly silicon sealed. That way you can pull the toilet out if you need to but being a one piece sealed unit this may not be needed.


----------

